# Dear Abby



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We got another Maltese girl or could be a mix, off the streets of L.A. this week-end. She was running down a busy highway with no homes near by. The gal that picked her up, had to make a U-turn to go back to get her and found her laying in a carwash resting. Thank goodness for caring people, willing to go the extra mile to help. Her name is Dear Abby and she was matted to the skin and covered with ticks and fleas. She is looking much better now and in an AMA foster home, waiting to go out of heat, so we can spay her and then adopt to a lucky home. She seems to be house trained and is happy to be on a bed or couch. She looks fairly young. I cant believe this is the second girl found in similar conditions in L.A. in just a couple months.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Edie, she looks sooo sweet! Thank you for all that you that you do for these babies!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet looking girl! Thank goodness for people like you, and that big hearted woman who went out of her way to rescue this angel. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Dear Abby. Whomever adopts her will be lucky indeed.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a sweet face.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh she's adorable. :wub: Dear Abby I hope you find a forever home sweetone


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful that she was rescued and is safe now. I hope she finds her forever home soon. She is darling!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope Dear Abby finds a forever home soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's happening in our world today? Why are these precious little pups abandoned like this????
I just don't get it. Her face reminds me of "Hope" little bit......


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 19 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841756


> What's happening in our world today? Why are these precious little pups abandoned like this????
> I just don't get it. Her face reminds me of "Hope" little bit......[/B]



Yes, A fatter version of Hope..


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how sad - how anybody could just abandon a sweet little girl like this is beyond me! I hope she finds a wonderful family that will love her as she
deserves! :wub: Without people like you, Edie, his poor little one and so many others would have no future. :ThankYou: for everything you do, and I 
think she does look a bit like Hope. Good luck, Dear Abby! :Good luck:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a sweetheart! I am sure she'll be finding a forever home very soon.


----------

